# Looking  For A Friend And Rp Parther



## Spikyapple (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi I’m lonely as shit I know I know it’s fucken sad ... but I’m looking for a friend/rp partner... I can do pretty much any rp  heck I’d even do nsfw rp ..I don’t really mind looking for someone semi lit...  and someone that doesn’t turn into a ghost I’m looking to make adult friends so 18+


----------



## Spikyapple (Apr 8, 2021)

_bump_


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 9, 2021)

Hey, hey! I was looking around and found this! If you're looking for friends there are loads of friendly people in the Gaming section, including me! If that is alright with you. 
When I was a new member starting off thats where I first went. I can't wait to see more of ya new friend! :3


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2021)

Hello I’ll be your friend


----------



## Mambi (Apr 10, 2021)

Spikyapple said:


> Hi I’m lonely as shit I know I know it’s fucken sad ... but I’m looking for a friend/rp partner... I can do pretty much any rp ..I don’t really mind looking for someone semi lit...  and someone that doesn’t turn into a ghost I’m looking to make adult friends so 18+



_<as a shimmering rift appears in the air, a sleek black cat emerges from the hold with glowing eyes and a wide smile. The glow fades as the rift reseals itself and he addresses you warmly, extending his paw in friendship> _

Hya! Mambi here, pleased to meetcha and would love to RP and make a new friend! <_giggle_> Feel free to hit me up in the conversation/PM anytime! (I don;t have discord)


----------



## Katazrophic (Apr 10, 2021)

Spikyapple said:


> Hi I’m lonely as shit I know I know it’s fucken sad ... but I’m looking for a friend/rp partner... I can do pretty much any rp ..I don’t really mind looking for someone semi lit...  and someone that doesn’t turn into a ghost I’m looking to make adult friends so 18+


hey Id definitely would be open to start up a rp with you, along with just chatting if you wouldn't be in the mood for rps!


----------



## Spikyapple (Apr 10, 2021)

Universe said:


> Hello I’ll be your friend


Hi!


----------



## Spikyapple (Apr 11, 2021)

BanditSoftpaw said:


> Hey, Id be up for long term RP,  can be anything, I prefer to get to know someone before it goes into romance (or more) though, Im quite literate too, but I will adapt to my partner.  I Hate carrying an RP, but if the situation calls for it, I will.
> 
> Also, Im a greymuzzle, just so you know.


Hi do you use discord? I’m super literate but I can try.


----------



## Spikyapple (Apr 11, 2021)

Katazrophic said:


> hey Id definitely would be open to start up a rp with you, along with just chatting if you wouldn't be in the mood for rps!


Haha cool do you use discord by any chance?


----------



## Universe (Apr 11, 2021)

Spikyapple said:


> Hi!


Hi


----------



## Katazrophic (Apr 11, 2021)

Spikyapple said:


> Haha cool do you use discord by any chance?


Sure do! I can PM it to ya


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2021)

I have discord too


----------



## Spikyapple (Jun 6, 2021)

Bump still looking


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 6, 2021)

Do ya like to hang on faf?


----------



## Spikyapple (Jun 6, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Do ya like to hang on faf?


Huh??


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 6, 2021)

Like what do you mainly use to talk with people?


----------



## Spikyapple (Jun 6, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Like what do you mainly use to talk with people?


Oh I use discord mainly


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 6, 2021)

Spikyapple said:


> Oh I use discord mainly


Gotcha, I have disk, but I dont use it as much as I use faf. Most of the people here are wonderful. I recommend doing both (as I do) Though I only use one server.


----------



## Spikyapple (Jun 6, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Gotcha, I have disk, but I dont use it as much as I use faf. Most of the people here are wonderful. I recommend doing both (as I do) Though I only use one server.


I never really thought of using the fa forums it’s kinda confusing.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 6, 2021)

Yeah I totally understand that. It took a bit of time to get used to, but I managed. Im currently the most posted user. If ya want some pointers I'll let you know what I know :3


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 6, 2021)

Spikyapple said:


> Hi I’m lonely as shit I know I know it’s fucken sad ... but I’m looking for a friend/rp partner... I can do pretty much any rp  heck I’d even do nsfw rp ..I don’t really mind looking for someone semi lit...  and someone that doesn’t turn into a ghost I’m looking to make adult friends so 18+



Hmm, I'm potentially interested. Could you perhaps give specifics? Do know my characters tend to be a tad advanced, (and on the evil side).


----------



## Spikyapple (Jun 6, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Hmm, I'm potentially interested. Could you perhaps give specifics? Do know my characters tend to be a tad advanced, (and on the evil side).


Sorry I’m a bit confused;


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 6, 2021)

Spikyapple said:


> Sorry I’m a bit confused;



What type of RP's do you do? Do you do paragraph or script? Are you okay with very detailed characters? (For instance my before mentioned villains.) I do very detailed roleplays with characters that I've been working with for years.


----------



## Spikyapple (Jun 6, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> What type of RP's do you do? Do you do paragraph or script? Are you okay with very detailed characters? (For instance my before mentioned villains.) I do very detailed roleplays with characters that I've been working with for years.


Oo well my rp style is  semi lit  and yeah I’m fine with detailed characters.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 6, 2021)

Spikyapple said:


> Oo well my rp style is  semi lit  and yeah I’m fine with detailed characters.



Okay, generally my characters lean on the side of super-characters, but I have a few non-powered ones. My top sellers are the Bradanskas though.


----------



## Spikyapple (Jun 6, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, generally my characters lean on the side of super-characters, but I have a few non-powered ones. My top sellers are the Bradanskas though.


that’s fine 

Oh I have some characters with  powers:3


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 6, 2021)

Spikyapple said:


> that’s fine
> 
> Oh I have some characters with  powers:3



Okay, do you have a ref area of your characters?


----------



## Spikyapple (Jun 6, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, do you have a ref area of your characters?







__





						onion-soup  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 6, 2021)

Spikyapple said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, here's mine!









						Artwork Gallery for Jaredthefox92 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Hey, it's Jaredthefox92 from Deviantart. I just made this account because I forgot about my old one.




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jun 6, 2021)

I'm down for being your friend! Always happy to meet new people.


----------



## Spikyapple (Jun 7, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah nice characters man


----------



## Spikyapple (Jun 7, 2021)

Coltshan000 said:


> I'm down for being your friend! Always happy to meet new people.


Yaay if you want I gotta discord if you ever wanna chat


----------



## Kora2001 (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi! Are you still looking?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 7, 2021)

Spikyapple said:


> Woah nice characters man



Thanks, um do any of them in particular look interesting? I normally let my RP partner pick who I use, unless you want me to pick.


----------



## Spikyapple (Jun 7, 2021)

Maku2001 said:


> Hi! Are you still looking?


Yep I am


----------



## Spikyapple (Jun 7, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Thanks, um do any of them in particular look interesting? I normally let my RP partner pick who I use, unless you want me to pick.











						Titaness Sherly's 'Big Date' With Grief. by Jaredthefox92
					

Titaness Sherly of Giant Robotno Mobius was having a spectacular day. As she uncharacteristically and merrily strolled through the city, ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				



She seems interesting


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 7, 2021)

Spikyapple said:


> Titaness Sherly's 'Big Date' With Grief. by Jaredthefox92
> 
> 
> Titaness Sherly of Giant Robotno Mobius was having a spectacular day. As she uncharacteristically and merrily strolled through the city, ...
> ...



Okay, that's Titaness Sherly, she's probably one of the more mean ones.


----------



## Bllst (Jun 7, 2021)

I'd love to! I've got a handful of characters, but no fancy Toyhouse link, alas. I've got Lissom, your friendly neighborhood roller-blading pizza delivery shark (https://sta.sh/01l7rupx3k82), an adventurous lizard, and, uh, a bunch of other characters I need to assemble better refs for.

Your characters are lovely!


----------



## Spikyapple (Jun 7, 2021)

Bllst said:


> I'd love to! I've got a handful of characters, but no fancy Toyhouse link, alas. I've got Lissom, your friendly neighborhood roller-blading pizza delivery shark (https://sta.sh/01l7rupx3k82), an adventurous lizard, and, uh, a bunch of other characters I need to assemble better refs for.
> 
> Your characters are lovely!


Omg they’re adorable


----------



## Spikyapple (Jun 7, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, that's Titaness Sherly, she's probably one of the more mean ones.


The the more mean the better


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 7, 2021)

Spikyapple said:


> The the more mean the better



Ah, okay. Sherly has issues, she's your classic bad parented villain. Sort of like DIO.


----------



## Bllst (Jun 7, 2021)

Spikyapple said:


> Omg they’re adorable


Thanks! Oh, and you can hit me up on Discord at sunsmithereens#3549; I know FA forums can be a bit inconvenient.


----------



## Spikyapple (Jun 7, 2021)

Bllst said:


> Thanks! Oh, and you can hit me up on Discord at sunsmithereens#3549; I know FA forums can be a bit inconvenient.


Sent a request


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 7, 2021)

Spikyapple said:


> Sent a request



Mine is also Jared#1103.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 7, 2021)

What RP do ya have in mind ? I'm in if ya still looking.


----------



## Spikyapple (Jun 13, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> What RP do ya have in mind ? I'm in if ya still looking.


Im ok with any type of rp honestly


----------



## AlexWulf_27 (Jun 13, 2021)

I feel you. Sometimes looking for new friends can feel like job searching, very sad. Would you like to maybe get to know each other? I'm kind of lonely too. I'm a bit rusty on my RP skills, but I can try.


----------



## Spikyapple (Jun 13, 2021)

AlexWulf_27 said:


> I feel you. Sometimes looking for new friends can feel like job searching, very sad. Would you like to maybe get to know each other? I'm kind of lonely too. I'm a bit rusty on my RP skills, but I can try.


Sure I don’t mind you got a discord ?


----------



## AlexWulf_27 (Jun 13, 2021)

Spikyapple said:


> Sure I don’t mind you got a discord ?


Yeah it's MLGshades#2455


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Jun 13, 2021)

I won't do NSFW RP but I do RP on Discord- will share my tag in a private message if you're interested. I mostly RP pre-existing characters but I have a few OCs as well.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jun 13, 2021)

I am interested. I have Discord, want me to PM you it or put it here?


----------



## Jmuddee (Jun 19, 2021)

Spikyapple said:


> Hi I’m lonely as shit I know I know it’s fucken sad ... but I’m looking for a friend/rp partner... I can do pretty much any rp  heck I’d even do nsfw rp ..I don’t really mind looking for someone semi lit...  and someone that doesn’t turn into a ghost I’m looking to make adult friends so 18+


Hey I would like to be your friend and to with you sometime I get pretty lonely as well and would like to be your friend too


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 19, 2021)

Do you like long RP's with a paragraph or two written?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2021)

I have a lot of Oc's, but I have discord and I do SFW.


----------



## Spikyapple (Jul 3, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Do you like long RP's with a paragraph or two written?


Sorry for the late reply but I kinda depends on the plot


----------



## Spikyapple (Jul 3, 2021)

Jmuddee said:


> Hey I would like to be your friend and to with you sometime I get pretty lonely as well and would like to be your friend too


Sure I don’t mind:3 do you have a discord?


----------



## Spikyapple (Jul 3, 2021)

Anon_the_human said:


> I am interested. I have Discord, want me to PM you it or put it here?


Sorry for the late response feel free to shoot me a pm


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 4, 2021)

Spikyapple said:


> Sorry for the late reply but I kinda depends on the plot


Ah, figured as much. Are there anything in particular you prefer, or is it anything goes?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

Btw, did you ever send me your Discord, @Spikyapple?


----------

